# [solved] system keeps trying to load nvidia module.

## Nicias

I don't know what triggers it, (I think it might be some webpages) but my system keeps trying to load the nvidia module.

my system is a optimus laptop I'm using with bumblebee. Everything works fine, except for this. I'm not sure what info to provide, so just ask and I'll provide it. The behavior I see is that the fan ramps up. I check top and I see something like this:

```

top - 17:51:22 up 1 day,  2:34,  1 user,  load average: 2.14, 1.61, 1.36

Tasks: 139 total,   3 running, 136 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

%Cpu(s):  4.0 us, 61.8 sy,  0.0 ni, 34.1 id,  0.0 wa,  0.2 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 st

KiB Mem:   4008736 total,  3840012 used,   168724 free,      256 buffers

KiB Swap:        0 total,        0 used,        0 free.   261216 cached Mem

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND                                                                                             

  628 root      20   0       0      0      0 R  98.1  0.0   2:11.38 kswapd0                                                                                             

   10 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   6.6  0.0   0:57.13 rcu_preempt                                                                                         

16434 nrobbins  20   0 1119668 404756   6384 S   5.6 10.1   4:44.55 firefox                                                                                             

 4776 root      20   0  262204  44024  27664 S   1.3  1.1   2:57.47 X                                                                                                   

30690 root      20   0   22436    716    592 D   1.0  0.0   0:00.03 modprobe                                                                                            

 3562 root      20   0    8896    588    404 S   0.7  0.0   1:50.23 metalog                                                                                             

    3 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0.3  0.0   0:00.69 ksoftirqd/0                                                                                         

   11 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0.3  0.0   0:20.12 rcuop/0                                                                                             

   16 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0.3  0.0   0:01.75 rcu_sched                                                                                           

 1339 root      20   0   36136    868    268 S   0.3  0.0   1:04.41 systemd-udevd                                                                                       

11210 root      20   0   36132    944    344 S   0.3  0.0   2:21.75 systemd-udevd                                                                                       

29478 nrobbins  20   0   21872    916    416 R   0.3  0.0   0:00.07 top                          
```

and /var/log/everything/current is full of this:

```

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.260986] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.260999] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 21479 at fs/proc/generic.c:332 proc_register+0xd8/0x170()

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261022] proc_dir_entry 'driver/nvidia' already registered

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261025] Modules linked in: nvidia(PO+) asus_laptop input_polldev sparse_keymap ehci_pci uhci_hcd ehci_hcd atl1c lpc_ich mfd_core ath9k ath9k_common ath9k_hw ath mac80211 cfg80211 coretemp iTCO_wdt iTCO_vendor_support bbswitch(O) fuse [last unloaded: cfg80211]

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261056] CPU: 1 PID: 21479 Comm: modprobe Tainted: P      D W  O 3.12.21-tuxonice #1

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261059] Hardware name: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.         UL30VT              /UL30VT    , BIOS 208     01/26/2010

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261065]  0000000000000000 0000000000000009 ffffffff816dc1ea ffff880071d73c08

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261070]  ffffffff8108f4a6 ffff880071d42400 ffff8800a472e273 ffff8800a472e200

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261073]  ffff88013b00a700 0000000000000000 ffffffff8108f585 ffffffff81911c68

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261078] Call Trace:

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261085]  [<ffffffff816dc1ea>] ? dump_stack+0x50/0x80

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261091]  [<ffffffff8108f4a6>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x86/0xb0

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261095]  [<ffffffff8108f585>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x45/0x50

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261099]  [<ffffffff811ff562>] ? proc_alloc_inum+0x52/0xc0

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261102]  [<ffffffff811ff6a8>] ? proc_register+0xd8/0x170

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261106]  [<ffffffff811ff84b>] ? proc_mkdir_data+0x4b/0x70

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261236]  [<ffffffffa071e7d9>] ? nv_register_procfs+0x39/0x1b0 [nvidia]

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261309]  [<ffffffffa0baa286>] ? nvidia_init_module+0x286/0x796 [nvidia]

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261379]  [<ffffffffa0baa7a5>] ? nv_drm_init+0xf/0xf [nvidia]

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261448]  [<ffffffffa0baa826>] ? nvidia_frontend_init_module+0x81/0xb1 [nvidia]

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261516]  [<ffffffffa0baa7a5>] ? nv_drm_init+0xf/0xf [nvidia]

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261521]  [<ffffffff810002f2>] ? do_one_initcall+0x102/0x150

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261526]  [<ffffffff810b5cff>] ? __blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x5f/0x80

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261531]  [<ffffffff811058df>] ? load_module+0x174f/0x2020

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261535]  [<ffffffff81102c90>] ? __module_get+0xc0/0xc0

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261539]  [<ffffffff8119cbe4>] ? vfs_read+0x144/0x190

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261544]  [<ffffffff81106315>] ? SyS_finit_module+0x95/0xa0

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261549]  [<ffffffff816e8d1b>] ? tracesys+0xdd/0xe2

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261552] ---[ end trace 34f3f7e8e8e84781 ]---

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261610] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=none,decodes=none:owns=none

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261647] NVRM: The NVIDIA GPU 0000:01:00.0 (PCI ID: 10de:0a74)

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261647] NVRM: installed in this system is not supported by the 337.25

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261647] NVRM: NVIDIA Linux driver release.  Please see 'Appendix

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261647] NVRM: A - Supported NVIDIA GPU Products' in this release's

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261647] NVRM: README, available on the Linux driver download page

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261647] NVRM: at www.nvidia.com.

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.261665] nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.271645] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine failed for 1 device(s).

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.271651] NVRM: None of the NVIDIA graphics adapters were initialized!

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.271654] [drm] Module unloaded

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272192] kmem_cache_destroy nvidia_stack_t: Slab cache still has objects

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272198] CPU: 0 PID: 21479 Comm: modprobe Tainted: P      D W  O 3.12.21-tuxonice #1

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272201] Hardware name: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.         UL30VT              /UL30VT    , BIOS 208     01/26/2010

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272204]  0000000000000000 00000000ffffffed ffffffff816dc1ea ffff88013b15e780

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272209]  ffffffff8116d307 0000000000000000 ffffffffa0baa741 00000000ffffffff

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272213]  ffffffffa0baa7a5 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272217] Call Trace:

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272227]  [<ffffffff816dc1ea>] ? dump_stack+0x50/0x80

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272232]  [<ffffffff8116d307>] ? kmem_cache_destroy+0xe7/0xf0

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272349]  [<ffffffffa0baa741>] ? nvidia_init_module+0x741/0x796 [nvidia]

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272420]  [<ffffffffa0baa7a5>] ? nv_drm_init+0xf/0xf [nvidia]

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272490]  [<ffffffffa0baa826>] ? nvidia_frontend_init_module+0x81/0xb1 [nvidia]

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272558]  [<ffffffffa0baa7a5>] ? nv_drm_init+0xf/0xf [nvidia]

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272564]  [<ffffffff810002f2>] ? do_one_initcall+0x102/0x150

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272569]  [<ffffffff810b5cff>] ? __blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x5f/0x80

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272574]  [<ffffffff811058df>] ? load_module+0x174f/0x2020

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272578]  [<ffffffff81102c90>] ? __module_get+0xc0/0xc0

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272582]  [<ffffffff8119cbe4>] ? vfs_read+0x144/0x190

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272587]  [<ffffffff81106315>] ? SyS_finit_module+0x95/0xa0

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272592]  [<ffffffff816e8d1b>] ? tracesys+0xdd/0xe2

Jun 23 17:49:03 [kernel] [68193.272594] NVRM: NVIDIA init module failed!

```

I'm not using systemd as far as I know. (eix -I systemd returns nothing) So far the only remedy I know is 'killall systemd-udevd' which works, except then I can't resume from suspend, so not really a solution.

Any suggestions?Last edited by Nicias on Tue Jun 24, 2014 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## russK

Can't say that I have experience with the optimus laptop, but after scanning the wiki page,  http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Driver_with_Optimus_Laptops, I wonder if you should remove the nvidia-drivers package.

Also, what is your VIDEO_CARDS set to in make.conf?  I don't see a recommendation in the wiki page, but I suspect VIDEO_CARDS should contain nvidia, and as the wiki says have the kernel config containing:

```
DeviceDrivers  --->

    Graphics Support  --->

        <*> Intel 8xx/9xx/Gex/G4x/HD Graphics

        [*]   Enable modetting on intel by default
```

HTH

Also I wonder if it wouldn't hurt to have some swap space?  Looks like you don't have any.

----------

## Nicias

Thanks for the response. That wiki page is for using xrandr, which can't turn off the nvidia card when not in use, I'm using bumblebee, which can. I have that kernel option set. I need the nvidia module, since when I run 'optirun program' I want it to use the nvidia module. "nvidia" is part of VIDEO_CARDS.

I intentionally don't have swap space. This is a laptop with a SSD, I don't want to hit it more than I need to. You can also see that I have plenty of free space, so that's not the problem.

----------

## russK

 *Nicias wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I intentionally don't have swap space. This is a laptop with a SSD, I don't want to hit it more than I need to. You can also see that I have plenty of free space, so that's not the problem.

 

I only mentioned it because I noticed the kswapd0 process at the top of your 'top' list and thought it was strange.  This is the first link returned from google:  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=144702

----------

## Nicias

it happened again, and restarting /etc/init.d/udev stopped it, so I don't think swap is a problem.

It seems like it is triggered by youtube.

----------

## krinn

Can you try that and report result then? (i don't know if it will work, but i think it might)

```
nvidia-smi -pm 1
```

----------

## Nicias

That starts the problem.

```
$ nvidia-smi -pm 1

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia': No such device

NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running.
```

and 

```

# tail -f /var/log/everything/current  -n0

# tail -f /var/log/everything/current  -n0 | head -n100

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209059] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209071] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 29133 at fs/proc/generic.c:332 proc_register+0xd8/0x170()

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209074] proc_dir_entry 'driver/nvidia' already registered

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209076] Modules linked in: nvidia(PO+) auth_rpcgss oid_registry asus_laptop input_polldev sparse_keymap atl1c uhci_hcd ehci_pci ehci_hcd lpc_ich mfd_core iTCO_wdt iTCO_vendor_support ath9k ath9k_common ath9k_hw ath mac80211 cfg80211 coretemp bbswitch(O) fuse nfsv4 dns_resolver [last unloaded: cfg80211]

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209106] CPU: 0 PID: 29133 Comm: modprobe Tainted: P        W  O 3.12.21-tuxonice #1

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209109] Hardware name: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.         UL30VT              /UL30VT    , BIOS 208     01/26/2010

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209111]  0000000000000000 0000000000000009 ffffffff816dc1ea ffff88002e95dc08

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209115]  ffffffff8108f4a6 ffff880122f3e480 ffff880122f3e773 ffff880122f3e700

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209119]  ffff88013b00a700 0000000000000000 ffffffff8108f585 ffffffff81911c68

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209123] Call Trace:

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209131]  [<ffffffff816dc1ea>] ? dump_stack+0x50/0x80

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209136]  [<ffffffff8108f4a6>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x86/0xb0

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209140]  [<ffffffff8108f585>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x45/0x50

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209144]  [<ffffffff811ff562>] ? proc_alloc_inum+0x52/0xc0

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209147]  [<ffffffff811ff6a8>] ? proc_register+0xd8/0x170

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209151]  [<ffffffff811ff84b>] ? proc_mkdir_data+0x4b/0x70

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209303]  [<ffffffffa072b7d9>] ? nv_register_procfs+0x39/0x1b0 [nvidia]

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209371]  [<ffffffffa0007286>] ? nvidia_init_module+0x286/0x796 [nvidia]

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209437]  [<ffffffffa00077a5>] ? nv_drm_init+0xf/0xf [nvidia]

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209503]  [<ffffffffa0007826>] ? nvidia_frontend_init_module+0x81/0xb1 [nvidia]

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209568]  [<ffffffffa00077a5>] ? nv_drm_init+0xf/0xf [nvidia]

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209574]  [<ffffffff810002f2>] ? do_one_initcall+0x102/0x150

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209579]  [<ffffffff810b5cff>] ? __blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x5f/0x80

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209584]  [<ffffffff811058df>] ? load_module+0x174f/0x2020

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209588]  [<ffffffff81102c90>] ? __module_get+0xc0/0xc0

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209592]  [<ffffffff8119cbe4>] ? vfs_read+0x144/0x190

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209597]  [<ffffffff81106315>] ? SyS_finit_module+0x95/0xa0

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209602]  [<ffffffff816e8d1b>] ? tracesys+0xdd/0xe2

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209605] ---[ end trace 07b51e54cfd7f9b1 ]---

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209673] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=none,decodes=none:owns=none

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209712] NVRM: The NVIDIA GPU 0000:01:00.0 (PCI ID: 10de:0a74)

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209712] NVRM: installed in this system is not supported by the 337.25

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209712] NVRM: NVIDIA Linux driver release.  Please see 'Appendix

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209712] NVRM: A - Supported NVIDIA GPU Products' in this release's

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209712] NVRM: README, available on the Linux driver download page

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209712] NVRM: at www.nvidia.com.

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.209729] nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.211409] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine failed for 1 device(s).

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.211413] NVRM: None of the NVIDIA graphics adapters were initialized!

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.211415] [drm] Module unloaded

Jun 24 15:21:14 [kernel] [33371.211562] NVRM: NVIDIA init module failed!

Jun 24 15:21:15 [kernel] [33371.251604] ------------[ cut here ]------------

```

restarting /etc/init.d/udev works.

wrapping it in optirun stops the nvidia-smi from triggering the problem, but the problem still happens when I load youtube. It doesn't look like the nvidia-smi command is sticking. Maybe since the nvidia module is unloaded at the end of optirun:

```
# optirun nvidia-smi -pm 1

Enabled persistence mode for GPU 0000:01:00.0.

All done.

# optirun nvidia-smi -pm 0

Persistence mode is already Disabled for GPU 0000:01:00.0.

All done.

```

----------

## Nicias

Seems like wrapping the firefox-bin call in optirun prevents the problem, but then I have to keep the nvidia card running to use firefox, not really ok.

I think it might have something to do with pipelight. It looks like my firefox might be using wine's flash and not my gentoo's. This is from visiting youtube:

```
(process:10378): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] attached to process.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] checking environment variable PIPELIGHT_SILVERLIGHT5_1_CONFIG.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] searching for config file pipelight-silverlight5.1.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/home/nrobbins/.config/pipelight-silverlight5.1'.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/etc/pipelight-silverlight5.1'.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/usr/share/pipelight/pipelight-silverlight5.1'.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] unrecognized configuration key 'enablegpuacceleration'.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:silverlight5.1] sandbox not found / not installed!

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:silverlight5.1] enableGPUAcceleration set manually - skipping compatibility check.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:silverlight5.1] using wine prefix directory /home/nrobbins/.wine-pipelight/.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:silverlight5.1] checking plugin installation - this might take some time.

[install-dependency] wine-silverlight5.1-installer is already installed in '/home/nrobbins/.wine-pipelight/'.

[install-dependency] wine-mpg2splt-installer is already installed in '/home/nrobbins/.wine-pipelight/'.

[install-dependency] wine-wininet-installer is already installed in '/home/nrobbins/.wine-pipelight/'.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] windowless mode       is off.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] embedded mode         is on.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] unity hacks           is off.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] window class hook     is on.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] render toplevelwindow is off.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] replaced API function CreateWindowExA.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] replaced API function CreateWindowExW.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] replaced API function TrackPopupMenuEx.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] replaced API function TrackPopupMenu.

fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x2b1f87, 0x350118, {aa087e0e-0b35-4e28-8f3a-440c3f51eef1}, 1, 0x65f678, (null), (null), 0x350118): stub

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] init successful!

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] attached to process.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] checking environment variable PIPELIGHT_FLASH_CONFIG.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] searching for config file pipelight-flash.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/home/nrobbins/.config/pipelight-flash'.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/etc/pipelight-flash'.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/usr/share/pipelight/pipelight-flash'.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:flash] sandbox not found / not installed!

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:flash] using wine prefix directory /home/nrobbins/.wine-pipelight/.

[PIPELIGHT:LIN:flash] checking plugin installation - this might take some time.

[install-dependency] wine-flash-installer is already installed in '/home/nrobbins/.wine-pipelight/'.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] Read dllPath 'C:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash' and dllName 'NPSWF32_11_9_900_170.dll' from registry

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] windowless mode       is off.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] embedded mode         is on.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] unity hacks           is off.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] window class hook     is on.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] render toplevelwindow is off.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function CreateWindowExA.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function CreateWindowExW.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function TrackPopupMenuEx.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function TrackPopupMenu.

[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] init successful!

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia': No such device

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia': No such device

NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down

```

 and then quitting.

----------

## russK

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7537576.html

Looks like same or very similar issue ?  Try diisabling GPU acceleration maybe.  I noticed it did not recognize enablegpuacceleration, it prefers enableGPUAcceleration.

----------

## Nicias

Yup, that was it! Thanks.

----------

